# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Maagdenvlies

## pr1nc3s5

Hoi Hoii

Ik Wilde Ietsz Vraguuh...Wanneer een meisje Maagd is,,en wanneer die een sexuele relatie gaat doen,voel de jongen dat ze maag is dus voel hij een klier ofzo ?of voel hij niks?,immers als ze niet bloed?? :Confused: 

Hoogachtendsz: Doei doei

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pr1nc3s5,

Een jongen kan er niks van voelen of een meisje nog maagd of geen maagd is. Het maagdenvlies is dus ook geen echt vlies, Het maagdenvlies is slechts een randje weefsel dat als een soort kraagje rond de ingang van de vagina zit. (sommige meisjes worden zelfs zonder dit 'maagdenvlies' geboren) Dit randje kan tijdens het vrijen wat inscheuren, waardoor je bloed kunt verliezen. Dit is dus niet altijd zo, sommige meisjes bloeden niet tijdens de eerste keer seks (zoals ikzelf). 
De term 'maagd' houdt dus in wanneer een meisje nog geen seks gehad heeft. De term 'ontmaagd' houdt in dat een meisje wél al seks heeft gehad.

Overigens kan dit randje weefsel (maagdenvlies) ook inscheuren tijdens het inbrengen van tampons, dildoos en/of vingers. Dus dan zou je iets kunnen bloeden, maar ook dit geldt niet voor iedereen.

Is het een beetje duidelijk voor je?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb voor de duidelijkheid voor jou ook een kort Artikel gemaakt, met meer info en duidelijkheid. Dit is de link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10427
Er staat ook meteen een fotootje bij hoe het maagdenvlies eruitziet, en waar deze zich bevind.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Owe bedankt...

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb ik hiermee je vraag een beetje beantwoord? Of wilde je nog iets weten?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Ja hartelijk bedankt sylvia..want ik had een vriend en hij heeft me ondmaagd ..maar omdat hij "niks"voelde en ik niet bloedde blijf hij tege me zegge dat ik niet maagd was..!!maar hij is zo stom,hij weet niet echt niks over sex..als hij een dag bij mij bent laat ik hem die artikel van u lezen en zo kan hij te weten komen dat hij totaal fout was.

Groetjes XxooXXoo pr1nc3s5

----------


## Sylvia93

Groot gelijk! Laat het hem maar lezen!
Veel jongeren weten niet dat het maagdenvlies geen echt 'vlies' is  :Wink: .
Ook ik kreeg bij mijn eerste keer te horen: Wat maak je me nou! Je bloed niet! (Ook mijn 'ex' wist daar dus niks van  :Wink: )

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## pr1nc3s5

hahahaha ja ik laat hem het lezen..want hij geloof me niet.. :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha doe dat! Laat ons meteen even weten wat zijn reactie was!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Hey Sylvia

Hij heeft het gelezen maar hij kon het helemaal niet geloven en daarom heeft hij ook geen antwoord gegeven hahahaha maar wanneer ik hem weer terug komt vraag ik het aan hem wel weer :Smile:  :Smile:  bedankt sylvia :Smile:  Want hij daccht dat ik een "liyer" was,,!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pr1nc3s5

Haha was wel te verwachten, maar helaas voor hem is het toch écht zo!
Vind het trouwens nooit leuk van vriendjes die over hun eigen vriendin zeggen dat ze leugenaars zijn, vaak zijn ze dit zelf!!!

----------

